
Ask HN: Plain text hosting with a static URL - tabeth
I&#x27;ve been looking for a service similar to Pastebin.com, but has a static URL.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking and it doesn&#x27;t seem like this exists. I was thinking about implementing it myself, but wanted to see if anyone knew of any offerings. Any ideas?
======
cocktailpeanuts
what do you mean by static url? I don't think pastebin links change.

~~~
tabeth
Ah, I tried to clarify, but I wasn't unable to edit. I meant custom and
static. If anyone curious to a solution, for now I have been using
[http://yourls.org/](http://yourls.org/) (A self hosted URL shortener) with
Trello. I'd use Pastebin itself, but unfortunately Pastebin doesn't support
markdown publishing AFAIK.

